# J-Frame .38+p revolver



## skoro

Maybe it's just a personal quirk, but I'm not comfortable with the idea of leaving auto magazines loaded up all the time in a defense handgun. I have the crazy idea that the spring and follower will, over time, get weaker and/or develop a "set" so that the mag won't function well when you need it most. I own a couple of autos and really enjoy shooting them. But I have it in mind to keep a small revolver in the console of my vehicle, and the S&W J-frames seem to be about perfect. The Models 637 and 642 look like they would fit the bill.

Do any of you have experience/opinions on thse models?


----------



## 220combat

I have the model 36 which is almost identical to the 637. These new airweights are nice and light but you feel all of the recoil. Otherwise, they are nice guns, and easy to conceal.

You should check out the model 60, same frame size but you can also shoot .357 out of it for defense and .38 at the range to save money on ammo.


----------



## Todd

skoro said:


> I have the crazy idea that the spring and follower will, over time, get weaker and/or develop a "set" so that the mag won't function well when you need it most.


Leaving a magazine loaded, with the spring in it's compressed state, causes no wear or damage on the spring. It's repeated compression _and_ decompression, e.g. loading and unloading the mag, over time that weakens the spring.


----------



## junkyardog

I don't own one of the newer J frame guns but I have a early 60's vintage model 36 and it is my favorite carry gun. I have two others on my carry license, a Smith M&P C in 40 and a Browning BDA 380 but when I leave the house the little J frame is usually my gun of choice. It fits in my pocket or in the waist band and I hardly know it is there. If you buy the J frame I don't think you will sorry.


----------



## brisk21

I have seen glock mags that have been loaded for YEARS and still feed and function without a problem. they are completely safe. What it really comes down to is what you feel safe and confident with. I feel best with an autoloader (glock, xd, beretta, sig, ect...) I just shoot them better and I think that under stress they would serve me better, but it really comes down to what you feel best with. (I too have an old model 36 j-frame from the 70's, and its real nice)


----------



## Baldy

Yep! I got a couple myself (M-36's) and they are great little revolvers. You just need to practice a lot to get really good with them. If your just going to use it in a car or truck it's a point shoot deal at close quarters anyway.:smt033


----------



## bps3040

I have a 642 in a Mika pocket holster I carry everyday. You forget it is there. And ...I think it is fun to shoot. I am going to add a CT laser for low light conditions and I will be set.


----------



## DJ Niner

skoro said:


> Maybe it's just a personal quirk, but I'm not comfortable with the idea of leaving auto magazines loaded up all the time in a defense handgun. I have the crazy idea that the spring and follower will, over time, get weaker and/or develop a "set" so that the mag won't function well when you need it most. I own a couple of autos and really enjoy shooting them. But I have it in mind to keep a small revolver in the console of my vehicle, and the S&W J-frames seem to be about perfect. The Models 637 and 642 look like they would fit the bill.
> 
> Do any of you have experience/opinions on thse models?


I had a model 637 a few years ago, and currently have another .38+P-rated J-frame S&W. The 637 was a fine gun, I was very happy with it, but a person made me an offer that I simply could not afford to refuse, and so I sold it for a hefty profit.

Not long after that incident, a used 337PD Titanium AirLite S&W came through the gunshop where I hung-out and helped-out. I was able to swing a deal for it, and am very happy with it, as well, for its intended purpose (for me, it's a drop-in-the-coat-pocket gun, for when I'm not really needing to be more seriously armed). The lighter weight is nice until you fire it, then you wish it weighed more.

Speaking of weighing more, if you're gonna use a 4000+ pound holster mrgreen, have you considered a slightly larger revolver? For a small increase in size and weight, you could have a K-frame S&W -- better sights, smoother action, a bit more weight for recoil/muzzle-flip control (all of which make a "K" *MUCH* easier to shoot quickly and effectively than a "J"), and you get an "extra" shot (6 vs. 5), as a bonus! A 2.5- or 3-inch "K" isn't really that much larger than a 2" "J" for your intended purpose/use. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Mike Barham

I concur with the other fellows:

- J-frames are good concealment guns
- bigger revolvers are better as car guns
- leaving auto magazines loaded for years is no problem

I recently got back from Afghanistan after a fifteen month deployment. Several of my Glock mags had been left loaded the whole time. I shot them up last Thursday with no malfunctions. It's a non-issue.


----------



## greenjeans

I have the 642 and really like it. If I had it to do over, would probably buy the 442. The clear cote on the 642 is wearing along the top edge of the barrel and I think the black finish of the 442 would hold up better.


----------



## skoro

I stopped by the local gun shop yesterday and bought the 642 they had in the case. They're smoothing out the trigger a little bit for me and I'll pick it up on Thursday. I'm hoping the weather cooperates this weekend so that I can try 'er out.


----------



## DJ Niner

:smt023

Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## Teuthis

I consider a small 38 snubbie is an excellent carry gun. I have an Airlite T that I carry in my pocket. I can just forget it is there most of the time. I actually have to stop and remember I am carrying it, if I am going to a place where guns are not allowed. 

The cartridge is a good, close combat self defense round. I carry Silvertips in mine. I also have a stainless model with a bobbed hammer. I am going to get it out and see if I can carry it comfortably too. It is a better shooter because of the additional weight. 

I think a snub revolver is a safe way to carry, and a simple system that always seems to work.


----------



## astrogus

I can completely relate to what you said. Ditto everything. I have a 642 w/ tracer. It fits the bill.


----------



## skoro

I took the new 642 out Saturday afternoon, and it's obvious I'll need quite a bit of practice. I couldn't get any tighter than about a 12" group at 10 yards. Nice litte handgun, though. Love the size and weight. But I'm more accustomed to handling larger, heavier autos, so it'll be awhile before I can consider myself "proficient" with this snubbie.


----------



## Jaketips42

I have been considering the 642 recently myself.


----------



## mnhntr

we have a 642 with crimson trace grips and it is very accurate out o as far as you can see the laser. it is my gfriend's carry gun and she shoots 6in groups at 25yds, yes yds not feet. this is the best revolver for carry IMO lightweight and it shoots the hottest +p rounds.


----------



## mattyd

Crew- What are your thoughts or experiences between the 642 and the 642 Lady Smith? Is the "LS" made with a lighter trigger pull? If it is then it may be worth the extra $150. If it is just the engraving and the wood grips then I would say it is not worth the extra money. What is your thoughts?


----------



## Baldy

IMHO it's not worth the extra $150 or so. It doesn't take that long for a S&W trigger to come into it's own if you put a drop of oil on it every range vist. It will polish it's self out with use. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## zetor

I just bought a 642 to carry in my pocket at work. Firearms aren't permitted while working and my options were very limited as anything other than pocket or ankle carry is prohibitive. That's the only reason I bought it. I'd much rather have my S&W 5906 with the golden sabers that have been loaded for a year now.


----------



## bps3040

zetor said:


> I just bought a 642 to carry in my pocket at work. Firearms aren't permitted while working and my options were very limited as anything other than pocket or ankle carry is prohibitive. That's the only reason I bought it. I'd much rather have my S&W 5906 with the golden sabers that have been loaded for a year now.


I carry mine everyday at work. Love it


----------



## wjh2657

I use 642 in Mika pocket holster for hot weather and 60 in a Bianchi IWB for cooler weather. I shoot 38Spl (Normal Pressure) in both. Accuracy at 15-25 yards is not my concern. Anything over 7-10 yards is going down as a mutual gunfight, not Self-defense in civil court. I spent thirty years on active duty in the USMC and have no illusions or ego trip hangups about proving myself top gun to anyone. The BG is going to have to a very imminent threat and close before I clear leather. 5-5-5 prevails, 5 shots, fast and close! Instead of bullseyes at 25 yards , snubbies are for paper plates at 15 feet! Nothing wrong with that, it is how the real nightmare is most likely going to come down! Tricked out 1911's with speed holsters and IPSC tactics aren't worth a hoot when you are being rushed for a carjacking in East Nashville! The little guys will save your bacon and get you home.


----------



## onetoughpole

My brother gave me his 637 because he never uses it. The finish or clear coat on the outside seems to have worn off in some places. he kept it under the seat of his motorcycle for almost a year. 

I don't carry it because I don't have a concealed carry permit but I do take it to the range. I was having trouble at first but after watching some of the Jerry Miculek videos on shootingusa and just practicing I really closed in the groups to about 4"-4.5" at 15 yards DA slow fire.

Overall I think it is a good revolver.


----------



## akr

skoro said:


> I took the new 642 out Saturday afternoon, and it's obvious I'll need quite a bit of practice. I couldn't get any tighter than about a 12" group at 10 yards. Nice litte handgun, though. Love the size and weight. But I'm more accustomed to handling larger, heavier autos, so it'll be awhile before I can consider myself "proficient" with this snubbie.


Don't feel bad. I am all over the place with my snub revolvers.....actually with ANY small short gun. I need a LOT of practice. :smt022


----------



## skoro

Well, I'm getting a little better with the 642, but this thing isn't easy to shoot accurately with. It's OK, though. I don't mind practicing. :smt023


----------



## jeb21

Good for you. Keep up the practice, and it will help your pistol shooting in general.


----------



## biegel34

I just bought a 642 this past weekend. I went with the intention of getting a small carry gun as I already have several automatics. It's a great gun that you can carry without a problem. It won't hurt keeping automatic mags loaded over time, but the bottom line is carry what you're comfortable with.


----------



## skoro

These snubbies require quite a bit of practice to get any good with. I've shot this 642 a lot and I'm finally to the point where I can keep 5 rapid fire shots in a 5 - 6" circle from 10 feet. But I'll say this, too: the more I shoot this little revolver, the more I like it. :smt023


----------



## rvl8

i shot a friends the other day. SO smooth. I wasn't very accurate with it though. I think after alot of practice i'll be better. I couldnt figure out the proper hand positioning for a revolver. it's odd. Also i think if i got one it would have the rubber grlips, he had the wood. it looked nice though.


----------



## wjh2657

skoro said:


> These snubbies require quite a bit of practice to get any good with. I've shot this 642 a lot and I'm finally to the point where I can keep 5 rapid fire shots in a 5 - 6" circle from 10 feet. But I'll say this, too: the more I shoot this little revolver, the more I like it. :smt023


I have 3 S&W snubbies, soon to be joined by 4th! I ordered a S&W317 to practice with at home. I am setting up Champion bullet trap with 3" thick plywood backing around it in garage. I will be practicing with CCI CBs (for limited penetration, aware they will still be loud.) I get to Indoor Range Club twice a month and fire the .38s. I ordered grips for the 317 that match the other snubbies. That should give me a pretty good feel for practice. Gun is only 10 ounces and has a 10-12 pound trigger pull. I figure that if I can learn to handle that, I should have a field day with the 642! If you are realistic about SD range and accuracy requirements, I think a good .38 snubbie is hard to beat. I don't fire .357s in my guns. Again, be practical about what you can handle. I am not into self inflicted pain.


----------



## Willy D

Very interesting....I currently own 3 guns...An XD45 service...an XD9 service and Ruger GP100 357....

The 357 is definitely a home/car/range gun...The XD45 was my very first handgun fired/owned...I usually carry it with me in the car, but have never carried it ON me...The XD9 I bought for possible CCW and I want to get into some comp shooting...The 9 and 45 seem bulky and harder to CCW with my normal clothes in warm weather...I have been seriously looking at the 38 special airlite snubby smiths...On first thought of how the gun looks, I prefer the hammer version, but for conceal and smooth draw it makes sense for the shrouded hammer...A friend of mine is an Indiana State Trooper and carries the 642 as a backup in an ankle holster..he said he LOVES the gun...Recoil is reasonable he said...

I am seriously considering a 642 in a pocket holster and/or ankle holster..

Willy


----------



## jeb21

I would really consider getting larger grips for the 642. Since it is a car gun then concealment is not an issue. Full sized hogue rubber grips will improve your gun handling quite a bit. If you plan on carrying the gun in a pocket holster then you should stay with the smaller boot grips. 

I have a 642 and I recently put the full sized hogue rubber grips on it and my next range session was much better in every sense of the word. Also one of my regular carry guns is a model 60- I put full sized hogue wood grips on it and have never looked back. Concealment is not really more difficult with the larger grips, the weapon is easier to draw and easier to shoot.


----------



## greenjeans

I shot my 1917 Luger for the first time today, but not with the ammo that was loaded in it. It is FN 9 MM with a 1951 headstamp and it may have been in the magazine that long. Replaced it with WWB and the pistol and magazine functioned perfectly. Didn't shoot it much because didn't want to damage the wooden bottomed magazine, but I'm convinced that keeping a mag loaded for extended periods of time does no damage.


----------



## Willy D

Went to a local store and actually looked at a model 638 and it had the laser grips on it...They want 650.00 for it (new)...It is a black version...I like the look of it and the feel of the gun...I like the laser grips because in low light or even in a quick situation where you cannot get it up high enough for a good sight line, once the laser hits the spot you need, you can pull the trigger and be on target...I also like the fact that the 638 has the shrouded hammer and yet you can still cock it to shoot SA if you want to...I realize that in almost all situations you woud shoot it in DA, but the SA is still an option and the shrouded hammer makes it a quick snag free draw...

Willy


----------



## jeb21

Sounds like that 638 has your name on it. When are you going to pick it up?


----------



## Willy D

I'm not sure...I dont have all the cash at the moment to get it...Might put it on layaway just to lock it in....may have all the cash in a few weeks...

What do you guys recommend for a holster?...I can't decide...IWB, ankle or a pocket holster...I still want to get myself conditioned to carry the 9mm too...I need to get a good conceal holster for that..The blackhawk serpa is a decent holster and will work good for competition, but it does not tuck it up tight to conceal great under a Tshirt


Willy


----------



## Willy D

BUMP....

Opinions on holsters and how to carry the little smith...

Willy


----------



## wjh2657

wjh2657 said:


> I use 642 in Mika pocket holster for hot weather and 60 in a Bianchi IWB for cooler weather. I shoot 38Spl (Normal Pressure) in both. Accuracy at 15-25 yards is not my concern. Anything over 7-10 yards is going down as a mutual gunfight, not Self-defense in civil court. I spent thirty years on active duty in the USMC and have no illusions or ego trip hangups about proving myself top gun to anyone. The BG is going to have to a very imminent threat and close before I clear leather. 5-5-5 prevails, 5 shots, fast and close! Instead of bullseyes at 25 yards , snubbies are for paper plates at 15 feet! Nothing wrong with that, it is how the real nightmare is most likely going to come down! Tricked out 1911's with speed holsters and IPSC tactics aren't worth a hoot when you are being rushed for a carjacking in East Nashville! The little guys will save your bacon and get you home.


Have since added S&W 640 for cold weather pocket carry and a Taurus 85 UltraLight DAO with bobbed hammer for alternate summer duty gun. Retired S&W 60 to house gun. I'm getting older and need simpler systems, the little DAO snubbies are perfect for me.


----------



## jeb21

There really is no easy answer to this one. A Pocket holsters for a lightweight j-frame works best if you normally wear pleated pants or a jacket with good pockets. I found that when I wear standard jeans the pocket holster was uncomfortable and seemed too obvious. Pocket carry for an airweight j-frame is extremely popular.

Ankle holsters can be great but getting the right fit can be hard. Any little wiggle when you walk will eventually drive you nuts. Also you have to practice your draw quite a bit. 

A good strong side leather belt holster can be very easy way to carry your j-frame, although many will point out, correctly, that you can carry a larger highter capacity weapon in this manner just as easily.

Same thing with the a good IWB holster. It is an easy way to conceal your j-frame but you can conceal a larger weapon almost as easily so why limit yourself to a j-frame?

I started with a good leather belt holster. When funds permitted I bought a pocket holster and then an IWB holster. I have used all of them, depending upon the circumstances and my clothing. I have found that I am still the most comfortable carrying my j-frame on a strong side belt holster. The great thing about a j-frame is that you can carry it in so many different ways, provided that you have the right gear.


----------



## Willy D

OK...Thanks...I got a while before I actually get the gun and then I will probably decide then...

Willy


----------



## RAINS

Some auto pistol mag springs will go bad if left loaded for a long time. It depends on the gun and mag. My 229 has this problem. However my glock dose not. Just leave them loaded -1 round. The springs will then last nearly forever! Alas I did just pick up a little 638 Smith j frame. Best pocket rocket made! Love the noise and anger that a +p gold dot round makes leaving that short barrel! I like the shrouded hammer as well. It just seems to balance in my hand better than a dao smith. Plus I can draw it from my pocket with no snagging. Even when wearing sweatpants! All hail the snubbie!




R


----------



## BeefyBeefo

RAINS said:


> Some auto pistol mag springs will go bad if left loaded for a long time.


Springs wear out from the act of compression _*and*_ decompression, not compression alone.

-Jeff-


----------



## Willy D

Picked it up last night and put 50 rounds through it...I put a pic of the gun on my gallery but can't put another pic (target) today....

anyway..I didnt do too bad with it...I shot it at about 25 ft. I got the laser grips, but shot better with the plain old sites..It is a handful to shoot. I am sure at real world SD distance I can put all 5 rounds in COM

Willy

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=356&size=big&cat=recent&limit=recent


----------



## jeb21

Nice looking revolvers. Was it hard to sight in the laser sights?


----------



## Willy D

Actually the gun shop I bought it from told me that since these were installed from Smith that usually they are right on the money...I tried a few rounds with the lasers and was way off...I figured I would shoot with the regular sights and get used to it and then see if I turn the light on if it is where I am aiming with the iron sights...With that very short sight radius, the slightest amount off at the gun translates to way off with the beam..I dunno...

Willy


----------



## revolvers&w

The 642 should serve you well.


----------



## james 47

*+p's in a mod.36*

i have a mod. 36, just got it at a show last weekend. My oueston is will it be ok to have it loaded with +p's for defense purpose only. Its not rated for that but i was told it wont hurt anything, only shoot the hot rds. if you have to ie. protection.


----------



## texagun

james 47 said:


> i have a mod. 36, just got it at a show last weekend. My oueston is will it be ok to have it loaded with +p's for defense purpose only. Its not rated for that but i was told it wont hurt anything, only shoot the hot rds. if you have to ie. protection.


I think you already have a good answer to your question. Practice with standard loads, carry +P's for self-defense. The Model 36 cannot tolerate a steady diet of +P's.


----------



## Mossyhorns

I have a 38+P J frame, was the first hand gun I ever purchased, I agree with the last couple of posts, it does take some practice to be able to group with it. The +P's also kick pretty good out of mine (air weight) it almost stings my hand in the web between the thumb and forefinger after I shoot multiple times. I have had no problems with it, light to carry, and I am sure I would not feel the kick of the +P's if I needed it for protection.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

jeb21 said:


> I would really consider getting larger grips for the 642. Since it is a car gun then concealment is not an issue. Full sized hogue rubber grips will improve your gun handling quite a bit. If you plan on carrying the gun in a pocket holster then you should stay with the smaller boot grips.
> 
> I have a 642 and I recently put the full sized hogue rubber grips on it and my next range session was much better in every sense of the word. Also one of my regular carry guns is a model 60- I put full sized hogue wood grips on it and have never looked back. Concealment is not really more difficult with the larger grips, the weapon is easier to draw and easier to shoot.


Bumping an oldie.

About grips... I really like my j-frame 642; it is the perfect pocket pistol. However, when I first got it, I thought it would be impossible to acquire aiming proficiency - very depressing after a happy life with a Browning HiPower, a very accurate Walther PP .32 auto and some 6" .22s. I was all over the place with the first 25 rounds, my hand smarted and, before a few range trips, I managed to miss a copperhead with five tries at less than 10-feet. Really depressing.

A friend sent me some j-frame grips he had sitting around - large Hogue rubber and small knurled wooden grips. Since I hated shooting with the factory rubber grips I changed to the large Hogues. Guess what? My accuracy improved, my hand felt fine after 50-rounds and the gun no longer fit in my pocket. Next up were the small wooden grips. Shots all over the place, my hand got sore and I hated them. I never bother to see how the gun fit in my pocket because I HATED those grips. So I went back to the factory grips which, after the woodie-classics, seemed pretty tame. Right then the old man was watching me shoot and he gave me two pieces of advice:

1) lose the one-handed grip (cause you're not shooting from a big frame) and extend the non-trigger index finger alongside and in front of the trigger guard; and 2) grip the gun as high up the back as possible.

Pow. Tight groups at 7 yards and no hand discomfort after 50 rounds of 158gr ammo. Very encouraged, now. After another 150-200 rounds the trigger improved (or my understanding of it did - or both) and I tried the small wood grips again. They've been on ever since. If I carry IWB it's going to be a 9mm but the 642 is THEE pocket gun.

Now, this is true. I came back from the range Saturday and had a loaded Sig P938 on my hip and an empty 642 in the carry-bag. And, lo and behold, there lay a 2-foot copperhead stretched out in the dirt road in front of the house, right where I walk my dog. I backed off 20-feet and sent it flying with one shot. OK, so I admit the snake was already run over by a car and totally dead but I still nailed it from 20-feet. OK - so I used the Sig. But had the 642 been loaded I am fairly sure I could have popped it. Next time.


----------



## clance

I have a S&W 642 that I bought for my wife to have around the house when I'm on the road, I myself carry a Chiappa Rhino 200DS.

For a alloyed frame revolver with a 2" inch barrel, there is very little muzzle flip with .357mags due to the pistol design of firing from the 6 o'clock position. When I shoot .38spl +P it's like shooting a loud 22LR.

Here is a comparison chart between the S&W 640 and the Chiappa Rhino 200DS










As you can see the Rhino is a bit bulker then the Smith but overall dimensions are about the same. Advantage over the Smith is it does give you 1 extra round and like I said before very little muzzle flip even with magmum loads.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I just got a 638 I got it online buds gun shop $364.00 Wow what A nice gun! It's really a lot more accurate than you would think for such a small gun. I got a cheap blackhawk size 3 inpocket holster from wal-mart for $9.97 and that works great. It's a real nice summer carry piece. Much nicer than some of them small 380 pocket guns IMHO. I load myself and load 3.8 grains win238 and hornaday 158grain xtp works great! And the recoil is really not bad at all. I'm sold on these little j-frames


----------



## Easy_CZ

Clance, liking that Rhino. It might have to go on my wheelgun short list.


----------



## Easy_CZ

J-frames are like Lays tater chips - you can't have just one.










My S&W Model 38 Airweight makes a great BUG and a light summer carry piece in lieu of my full-size 1911.


----------



## bubbinator

I have a 642 w/ CT Laser grips and a M36 3" I carry a lot, now retired. A Before I retired I was blessed to work for a state agency that allowed carry with qualification of approved weapons. Issue over time was G17 9MM/Sig P220 45/Glock22 40. I was an insturctor so I carried lots of ammo in my car routinely. My cohorts in the agency were also gun enthusiasts, so we shared interests in many weapons. My personal weapon was a 1911A1 SA 5" w/ 3" BUG, Fed HST 230+P ammo. I had at least 10 loaded mags in car for those(single stack 8rd Chip McCormick Shooting Stars). My 223 rifle(Mini 14 or Kel-tec SU16) had 5 mags(Mini14) or 12 mags(Kel-tec-also used by Ar15/M16). Iopted to go overboard a bit, as a post-grad of Caliber Press Street Survival School- when 4 LEOs in my home town of Alexandria, LA were killed in a shoot-out with some dopers on a warrant service when the City/Parish/State/and FBI units responding ALL ran out of ammo! After that I carried hundereds, if not thousands of rounds in my car for every gun one of my agts carried! 9mm/38/357/40/45/223/308/12ga.


----------



## Packard

I have three J-frame revolvers. 

For personal defense I do not believe in single action at all. Both of my defensive guns have hidden hammers. 

I have a 340PD, a 12 ounce gun that is a real bear to shoot because of the light weight. I carry four rounds of +P and a last round of .357 in that gun.

I have a 640 Pro, which is a similar gun in stainless steel, but with excellent sights and is moon-clip equipped for rapid reloads. It is easy to shoot with +P and is OK to shoot with magnums. I carry 5 rounds of 125 grain Federal Hollowpoints in that gun.

I have a model 63 which is a 3" barrel with a conventional hammer and is chambered in .22. It is easy to shoot; it has noise, but no recoil. Ammo is cheap and the ergonomics are the same as the other two (once I installed a pair of boot grips on the 63). I think the trigger time on the 63 transfers as improved shooting on the other two.

The 340 PD goes in a pocket or in a fanny pack when I carry it. The 640 Pro rides on a hip mounted belt holster. I use it in the warm weather because it prints less than my G23.

The 63 rides in my range bag. I never carry it.


----------



## clance

Easy_CZ said:


> Clance, liking that Rhino. It might have to go on my wheelgun short list.


It's a ugly gun but I really like it! The only thing that I wish that Chiappa would do is provide either the wood or come up with a nylon grip as standard instead of the rubber. While you might feel it more in your hand, it would lower the signature by not having the rubber grip grab at clothing.


----------



## Yiogo

I have a 637-2 with Crimson Trace Laser and love it. I can slip it in my pocket holster or carry IWB or OWB. I agree with semi mags. I bought a semi auto that had pretty stiff springs so I left both mags loaded for a week. No problem now. That tells me that carry mags should be unloaded once a week or so for a day. I could be wrong. Yiogo


----------



## Yiogo

With pocket holster








Without









I will say that I bought my daughter the Bodyguard in 38 spl (+p) which is hammerless but I like the hammer on mine. The hammer just gives her something else to worry about. I also like the activation switch on the grip but heres is up above the cylinder. Mine is also 38 spl in +p. Yiogo


----------



## halfmoonclip

Happy to see the OP bought a Centennial-type enclosed hammer revolver. The humpback backstrap enables you to hold the gun much higher on the frame, which reduces felt recoil; the alloy exposed hammer J-frames are much less pleasant to shoot.
Couple observations; my hiking gun is a 340 SC. It originally came with rubber grips, which stuck so well to the skin in recoil that it was painful. I've replaced them with smooth boot grips, which allow a firm hold but don't try to tear your skin off. I like to keep the first two chambers loaded with snakeshot,and have killed four or five copperheads down at camp. Steady carry wore off the finish on the alloy frame, and a trip back to S&W solved that problem. Current holster is an Alabama Holster Company kydex, which doesn't hold perspiration and is kinder to the finish. It can be pocket carried, but it is on the larger end of the true pocket guns. 
The trigger can be improved by reducing the power of the rebound slide spring (trigger) and the mainspring for the hammer. Too much off either can cause problems. If the trigger spring is shortened or a less powerful one used, make sure the trigger still pops forward promptly. With the hammer spring, load the gun with your chosen ammo, and take it somewhere that it is safe to shoot it straight up. This will put the cartridges against the recoil shield, and the force of the hammer will have to lift them until they seat against the cylinder. If you have any misfires in a cylinder or two of testing, the hammer spring is too light...better off just leaving it alone and taking some off the trigger instead.
Moon


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

halfmoonclip said:


> ...The humpback backstrap enables you to hold the gun much higher on the frame, which reduces felt recoil... Moon


What he said. Three things that quickly and dramatically improved my j-frame marksmanship included, in this order:

1. establishing a very high grip (per halfmoonclip, above) made the pistol relatively painless to shoot and improves accuracy. The grip I prefer is not particularly "natural' feeling. It is a practiced thing to get high on the back of the frame - the pistol doesn't just fall into my hand this way, if you know what I mean.
2. For me, wrapping the non-trigger index finger around front of the trigger guard quickly got shots on the mark.
3. photo...


----------



## deskjockey12

220 I was looking for a 38 to take to the range and enjoy target shooting. The one thing I was not looking for was a carry gun. I found the perfect fit and it is a SW 357 model 60. I love the grip for my hand size, added weight and extra barrel length (I have a 3" barrel). It is a joy to target shoot regular 38 rounds with and will take +P all day long. The one thing it isn't IMHO is a 357 gun. For me there just is not enough mass to this gun to comfortably shoot 357 rounds with any frequency though if the situation called for them, then I have that option. If I was planning to be in situations that called for 357 rounds, I would go with at least the next largest frame size. Just my feeling about it. But I love my "38" and never tire of target shooting with it. As a defense gun some would probably balk at the 5 round limitation and I get that, but I have other options for home as well as this gun.


----------



## shouldazagged

My EDC for over ten years has been a 1990-vintage 640 in .38 Special, tested for +P+ (though I only carry +P). I had seen the Pachmayr Compac grips on a Colt DS and they felt great. They allowed my little finger to engage the grip, which helps with severely arthritic hands, so I put a set on the 640. It weighs 21 ounces unloaded, and I carry it comfortably in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster (don't laugh, it does the job and costs eleven bucks when you wear one out as I've done two or three times) in my right front pocket or a jacket. Had a good smith give it a trigger and action job--the J-frames respond well to that--and put an orange insert in the front sight blade to help my elderly eyes. I load it with Remington 158 grain +P LSWCHP and don't feel the least bit under-gunned for the up-close-and-personal encounter that is by far the most likely risk.

As for the option of single-action fire, the thought worries the hell out of me. It's MUCH too easy, in a tense situation, to light off a round you didn't mean to fire, then get prosecuted and/or sued out of your skivvies when some prosecutor or lawyer claims negligent discharge of a "hair-trigger" gun because you cocked the damn thing. I want DAO for defensive carry. My 640 has about an eight-pound trigger, heavier than the Glock .40's my city's PD issues. It's smooth and still very easy to shoot, but it takes a definite decision to fire. Since the furor over infamous shootings, and given the fact that it seems the number one indoor sport in this country is suiing people, the DAO reduces one worry for me.

But as they say, Yankee Mike Mike Victor.


----------



## HUSTLER

I have a 642 and a 649. Both are great conceal carry personal defense pieces. The 649 does have a brisk recoil when shooting 357s. Prefer the 38 +p in both.


----------

